# December 1964 violet stingray



## Elnutty (Oct 12, 2017)

So I randomly came across this disaster of a stingray for $9 at a garage sale ( thought it might be a typhoon , no fork crown ) that I bought for the cali Lite pads for a bmx project ! Got it home and realized it was a December 64 violet stingray ! Few days later found a 1955 girls bike with a persons solo polo a stamp persons sissy bar for $40 also had 64 cranks on it ! A buddy of mine had a center stamped S-2 with a 1964 dated knobby and some unstamped bars ! Still need a few things but almost back together !! Original Paint is almost non existent , probably a waste of time peicing it back together !!


----------



## bentsprocket (Oct 12, 2017)

Nice! Is that vinyl original on the polo? Looks interesting...


----------



## Elnutty (Oct 12, 2017)

bentsprocket said:


> Nice! Is that vinyl original on the polo? Looks interesting...



Don't think it was , looks like some 60's folding chair vinyl that my grandmother had !!


----------



## stoney (Oct 13, 2017)

Pretty cool the way the bike came together from pieces you easily found.  Good deal


----------



## Elnutty (Oct 13, 2017)

stoney said:


> Pretty cool the way the bike came together from pieces you easily found.  Good deal



Yeah it's cool to see it together from the heap it was !


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 13, 2017)

Good job being able to get it back together. Here is my Nov '64 ratty Ray. This one looks like crap but is original down to the tires. V/r Shawn


----------



## Elnutty (Oct 18, 2017)

So today stumbled across a non Chicago head badge and have a beat to crap chain guard on the way !!


----------



## Elnutty (Oct 21, 2017)

Beater I saw one more step closer !  Got the chain guard today still need seat post and as bolt for seat clamp !


----------



## nick tures (Jan 2, 2019)

want to sell the beater ?


----------

